# HR10-250 as a movie server?



## jderou (May 13, 2008)

I have this HR10-250 that is basically useless to me. We have the upgraded HD DVR for the basic DVR use.
Right now I am streaming movies from my PC over HDMI
I thought about just pulling the hard drive out of the HR and putting it in the PC to give me more space, but I think their is probably a better idea out there.
Is their anything out there that will let me turn this box into a movie server? I don't want/need any of the Tivo features, no satellite input. I just want to be able to put movies on, and watch them from the box, not streaming from the PC.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

jderou said:


> I have this HR10-250 that is basically useless to me ... Is there anything out there that will let me turn this box into a movie server? I don't want/need any of the Tivo features, no satellite input. I just want to be able to put movies on, and watch them from the box


If you have a source of Tivo/DirecTivo series 1-2 tmf/ty/ty+ files, the H10-250 is a terrific server via movie loader.

You can convert other video files to this format via a special ty-savy ffmpeg, but this conversion step makes it impractical, most would say.

If you want to get rid the HR10-250, I find good homes for them.


----------



## jderou (May 13, 2008)

So you are saying that I would have to convert my movies to a different format for them to play on the HR?

"tmf/ty/ty+ files" Sorry, newbie here. I tried doing some searching but still don't understand what these files are.
Are these just modifications to the existing OS?

Not sure I want to get rid of it yet. I could at least use the hard drive if nothing else.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

jderou said:


> So you are saying that I would have to convert my movies to a different format for them to play on the HR?


Yes.



jderou said:


> "tmf/ty/ty+ files" Sorry, newbie here. I tried doing some searching but still don't understand what these files are.
> Are these just modifications to the existing OS?


The video on the HR10 is not stored in files. The ty type format was designed as a file type to hold the pieces of the recorded video in order. I would have thought a search on those file types would get you home. I think you will find it is more trouble than you want. The only reason it works for me/family/friends is that I've done a lot of work.



jderou said:


> Not sure I want to get rid of it yet. I could at least use the hard drive if nothing else.


I don't need the hard drive; take it out.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I might be dumping my three units. UNless there is still a market for 250Gb ide hard drives. There are two in each of the boxes. I should have sold them a few years ago when I could have fetched a few hundred each for them.


----------



## Mr. Broflovski (Mar 2, 2010)

More trouble than it's worth if you haven't already hacked the box.


----------

